# Tweety -- Korean-ish groom



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all -- i just posted some pics of a couple of my girls on some else's thread, but thought I would just start my own.

I am still looking for different ways to groom my dogs and am a home experimental groomer --- I am in good company here as there are so many cute dogs and experienced groomers here on SM.

Here are some fusion Korean cuts for Tweety!


Here you might see her front legs are funny! --- she had an IV for a procedure and so she had poodle puff legs until that hair grew out!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Here Tweety is with tighter body and neck cut...we are still trying to grow out her legs as I like a fuller leg on her

And I walk her outside, so I like to shorten up her paws so they don't get so dirty...but i think the actual Korean cut is either really long to the floor on the feet or naked feet...so this definitely doesn't fit into the 'actual' korean cut category...just a wanna be


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable! I love the tongue shot...and the pink bow!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my, she's so cute and I love her haircut. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

She's such a pretty little girl you did a great job!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cute cut. Great frooming skills **impressed**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love love love this!! Tweety is absolutely adorable and this haircut looks great on her. I will definitely be using these pics for inspiration when it's finally time for Emma's haircut! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a cutie she is. Fabulous job on the grooming. I think my Penny would look great with that cut. I am tempted but nervous of doing her face like that and messing it up.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Would love you to detail how you do the head .


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG she is cute cute cute!! I love her haircuts! She has the most adorable little face. I'd also love to see how you do the face, looks like you've mastered it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> Here Tweety is with tighter body and neck cut...we are still trying to grow out her legs as I like a fuller leg on her
> 
> And I walk her outside, so I like to shorten up her paws so they don't get so dirty...but i think the actual Korean cut is either really long to the floor on the feet or naked feet...so this definitely doesn't fit into the 'actual' korean cut category...just a wanna be



I don't trim the feet on mine but I plan to , it will keep them so much cleaner.I keep the skirt long so they still have that maltese look, Rylee is trimmed a bit shorter on the belly sides for hygene reasons.. being a boy...

Tweety looks so darn cute, love her name too.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Grooming my fluffs is definitely a work in process. I got some help from a professional Korean groomer who gave me some grooming lessons in exchange for watching his girl while he was away! (little did he know how much I loved watching his little girl and that I was doing it for my own joy!
) B)

I can try and video or do a pictorial step by step on the head! -- but I am still learning so not sure about that.... 

Here is some transitional photo's for when she went from a short teddy bear cut to the long painstaking process of growing out the top knot and ears! There are some real messy hair days due to all the short hairs always popping out of the top knots, especially with all the play that goes on in our house!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> What a cutie she is. Fabulous job on the grooming. I think my Penny would look great with that cut. I am tempted but nervous of doing her face like that and messing it up.


your girls are stunning and yes, I understand it is scary...i had to ponder trimming my girls with their full coats for weeks cuz I was so scared about whether the new cut would look good on them

a drastic cut from full coat is definitely for the BRAVE!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

*Minuette*

Here is a 'from puppy to Korean cut in process'

I cut very little by little. She was a very heavy tear staining puppy so I am still trying to whiten her eye and beard area...lots of blueberry facial washes. 

First 5 pics are where her fur has never been trimmed (with exception of her paws) 
I am nervous about going full Korean cut on her as she has a very TINY face and I don't think it will be as flattering on her. 
Her under ears are NOT cut at all, but her ears lay pretty flat. Her fur is not as dense as Tweety and it is thin and wavy ...so I would welcome advise on how much Asian/Korea I should add to her look

Here is Minuette


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Your babies are soooooo cute. Do you use clippers to do face or scissors?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

sdubose said:


> Your babies are soooooo cute. Do you use clippers to do face or scissors?


I use the Bravura just under Tweety's ears and her neck 

I use scissors to do her face. I softly tie the ears back above the head. I comb out and grip the side hairs of the face (including the muzzle hair) and then move forward straight in front of the nose and snip straight up and down

I then gather the under chin hair and slide forward to trim.

First shape with straight shears...then I go back over and use thinners to soften edges. 

Sorry -- my old aging hands are in the shot...

Will try and show you here on another pup...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH:tender: YOUR FLUFFS ARE PRECIOUS:wub: I WANT THEM:innocent: THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO. LOVE THE PICTURES OF YOU GROOMING


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she is cute! She has such expression in her eyes!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

OK the MISTAKE in these quickie pictures is that my fingers should be standing straight UP and DOWN and NOT slanted at an angle (closer to the 3rd picture)...the 4th and 5th pictures i was moving my hand out of the way to have Dolce's face in the picture and I should have had my hand closer to the angle of the 3rd picture (sorry)






lepetitecosette said:


> I use the Bravura just under Tweety's ears and her neck
> 
> I use scissors to do her face. I softly tie the ears back above the head. I comb out and grip the side hairs of the face (including the muzzle hair) and then move forward straight in front of the nose and snip straight up and down
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseObsessed said:


> your girls are stunning and yes, I understand it is scary...i had to ponder trimming my girls with their full coats for weeks cuz I was so scared about whether the new cut would look good on them
> 
> a drastic cut from full coat is definitely for the BRAVE!!!


Penny is already in short body, long topknot and ears, but I have hardly touched her beard and face, so that is all I would have to do. Showed hubby your pics and he LOVED them. Think he is on board for that. Thanks for your pics. that should help a lot. What blade do you use for the body? and how far up the neck do you go toward the chin?


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Wonderful grooming tips! And what do you use on their faces? They are so white?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I use the Bravura just under Tweety's ears and her neck
> 
> I use scissors to do her face. I softly tie the ears back above the head. I comb out and grip the side hairs of the face (including the muzzle hair) and then move forward straight in front of the nose and snip straight up and down
> 
> ...




Thank you so much. That helps.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is extremely adorable!!!!! :wub::wub::wub: Tweety has such a beautiful face! and I love her haircut!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I use different # metal combs depending on the season! My 3 favorite lengths for the body are pretty short for most people's taste

RED - No 5 metal comb for Bravura on the shortest setting 1/8"
PURPLE - No 4 metal comb 1/4"
Blue - No 2 3/8"
If I use the BLUE for the body then I will use the RED OR PURPLE to go closer on the neck
In the front under the chin I usually GO UP against the growth of the hair to go even shorter ---- right up to under just before the turn from the neck to the chin (not sure that makes any sense). I would be safe and scissor underneath until I know exactly where I learn to cut off using the clipper.

I like to go a little at a time and leave it longer then I think I want. Then I cut again the second day after I watch how the hair sits from the 1st cut, but that is because I am still working out what is good.

Good luck and I can't wait to see Penny's new look. 




silverhaven said:


> Penny is already in short body, long topknot and ears, but I have hardly touched her beard and face, so that is all I would have to do. Showed hubby your pics and he LOVED them. Think he is on board for that. Thanks for your pics. that should help a lot. What blade do you use for the body? and how far up the neck do you go toward the chin?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh, I just love the pig tail look!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So cute!! Call it whatever you like, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

panancy said:


> Wonderful grooming tips! And what do you use on their faces? They are so white?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keeping the face white is a fun task -- NOT --- Blueberry Facial Wash as often as I can!!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable!!! I just love the cut she has in the first few pics. It's just darling and shows off her pretty little face!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very adorable babies and beautiful grooming! :thumbsup:

Enjoyed to see and learn how you do it! 

I really love the hairdo on the first photos you posted, the pretty topknot with the pink bow. It looks so sweet and girlish. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow! Wonderful job at grooming  beautiful babies too :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I really love her little face. I am wanting to do a short eared Korean cut on Tucker but I am not sure about how to handle the sides of the face and the muzzle. I really wish there was a good YouTube video out there for it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the positive feedback. This home grooming is fun and nerve wracking at the same time. Thankfully our fluffs love us not matter who many times we mess up on their grooms.

I might go FULL Korean PINK short on Tweety when I get really brave...and I'll ask my DH or daughter to snap a video or pics so everyone can witness the good, the bad and the ugly....


----------

